# Slooooooooooow?



## Nifft (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it just my connection, or is EN World edging towards slowness again?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2009)

For the past week at least I've noticed it being slow


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 5, 2009)

It's not that slow, but also not lightning fast anymore.

A few times lately it has failed to connect when I click a link or post something, which is rather annoying.  But at least loading the page again has typically worked.


----------



## freyar (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had a few problems the last couple of days with more posting errors, which are more common when the servers are slow. Things like double-posts and the error that it thinks I'm trying to double-post within 30 seconds.


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup, it's slow again.  It took me over 30 seconds to load this page.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 19, 2009)

It is a lot slower on firefox than IE for me though.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup, seems to be.  I'll do what I can.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 21, 2009)

At the moment, it's quite snappy for me & my FireFox.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2009)

While editing the wiki over 4 hours on Sat/Sun, i noticed snappy periods, followed by slower once, followed by time outs in no particular orders. No rhyme or reason I can see.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, it's been hit or miss for me lately too. 

Circvs Maximvs, too, but more hit than miss. ENWorld has had more trouble for me lately, but I suspect it's a matter of how much more traffic there is on ENW vs. CM.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 22, 2009)

I also see major hold ups, to the point of "no response" errors, for periods of minutes, inter-mixed with periods of really great performance.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 23, 2009)

Add me on to the list of users finding weird time-outs and slowness.  I wish I could win the lottery so I could give Morrus et al the most leet server space and speeds EVAR!!!11!!!1!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm mostly seeing it during the daytime hours (EST).  Right now the boards are moving along at a good clip.


----------



## darjr (Oct 15, 2009)

How has the speed been lately?


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolutely fine.


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 20, 2009)

Working OK right now.


----------

